# MySql - Keine Verbindung möglich



## CrushLog (19. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab bis jetzt noch nie versucht auf den MySql Server zuzugreifen, wenn die Verbindung nicht direkt vom gleichen Server kommt. Nun hab ich aber das Problem, dass es leider nicht anders geht, und prompt bekomm ich natürlich die Fehlermeldung:


```
Can't connect to MySQL server on 'xxx' (10060)
```

Kann mir wer sagen, ob ich eventuell etwas in der my.cnf umstellen muss oder so? Die bind-address oder so?
Wie gesagt von localhost aus geht ja alles wunderbar, aber nicht von einem anderen Server.

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar!

//Ben


----------



## Dr Dau (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Zuerst muss Du MySQL erlauben externe Verbindungen aufzubauen.....
my.cnf --> skip-networking --> auskommentieren. 

Dann musst Du dem jeweiligen Benutzer erlauben von einem anderen Host die Verbindung aufbauen zu lassen..... dieses machst Du über die Benutzerverwaltung von MySQL.
Bedenke jedoch dass ein "Benutzername@%" den Zugriff von jedem Host erlaubt.
Daher solltest Du wenn möglich den Zugriff auf einen bestimmten Host (z.b. "Benutzername@192.168.0.2"), zumindest aber auf einen IP-Adressbereich (wenn ich mich nicht irre: "Benutzername@192.168.0.0/24") beschränken.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Stoffelchen (24. Juli 2006)

Ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem:

Bei mir ist alles lokal installiert, d.h. ich habe mysql 5, php 5 und apache 2 auf meinem Rechner, um mich überhaupt erstmal mit dem Thema vertraut zu machen.

Wenn ich jetzt allerdings auf die Datenbank connecten möchte, dann sagt er, dass er den Befehl mysql_connect nicht kennt. Keiner in meiner Umgeben weiß Rat. Selbst ein guter Freund von mir, der sich in der Materie auskennen sollte, ist ratlos. Ich habe auch schon in zig Foren geblättert und mich schlau gemacht, aber damit komm ich leider auch nicht weiter.
Dazu kommt noch: Mit mysql Administrator kann ich auf die Datenbank connecten. Dort steht auch alles, was ich brauche, aber mit php will es einfach nicht


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2006)

@Stoffelchen
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe dann läuft sowohl MySQL als auch PHP, aber Du kannst mit PHP nicht auf MySQL zugreifen und PHP gibt Dir statt dessen die Meldung über die unbekannte Funktion mysql_connect() aus?
Dann werfe mal einen Blick in die php.ini ob dort das Semikolon vor der Zeile _extension=php_mysql.dll_ entfernt ist.
Wenn nicht, dann entferne das Semikolon, speichere die Änderung ab und starte Apache neu.


----------



## Stoffelchen (24. Juli 2006)

Hab ich auch schon alles versucht... also das mit den extensions...

das semikolon ist weg und ich habs zudem noch mit php_mysqli.dll versucht...


----------



## Dr Dau (24. Juli 2006)

@Stoffelchen
Hmm, dann guck mal hier..... evtl. hilft Dir dass ja weiter.


----------



## Stoffelchen (24. Juli 2006)

Danke  das werde ich zu Hause gleich mal ausprobieren... vllt funktioniert es ja dann endlich


----------

